# Holy mother of god !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

i just saw a freaking squirrel in a forest, sounds normal right ? well no its not because im in israel !!! it was kind of goldish and i cant believe it, i dont think any kind of squirrel is native in israel, but now im comfused.... i never looked into it, godamm i want to get out and shoot them because they are not on the game list..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ooooh my fun is over, apperently it must be caucasain squirrel, used to be plenty in israel but now they are only a couple, the one i saw must have been one that is in a program to bring them back to the wild here  so no shooting, all of this information is from a phone call i just had with the department of wildlife... all if that exitment for nothing, im sad now.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Its good they're trying to repopulate the species. Maybe one day you'll be able to.

If it makes you feel any better, my mom thinks the squirrels in our yard are her pets so im not allowed to shoot them>_>


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I once applied to a import of red squirrels, to release in my property and hunt, my request was declined because they feared it would become an invasive specie,

If i will find someone that can import caucasian squirrels to israel then my import request must be accepted because they are native to here, So i would be able to hunt squirrels AND i will be helping to bring them back..

I can only think of one guy that might be able to import such animal in the big quantity i want,

but he is not in israel for another 4 months..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

